# RIP Duchess



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

Please keep angela in your thoughts. She was having to make a hard decision of putting Duchess down but ion her way home from work she got the call that Duchess picked her own time to join our 4 legged loved ones in Doggie Heaven.

RIP Duchess you were a great companion and friend to your mom now you and V can play again pain free.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Rest well, run free, dear Duchess. A beautiful spirit, so very well-loved. Wishing Angela strength right now. RIP beloved Duchess!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Duchess. Run free!

LMK if you need anything Angela.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

you beautiful girl!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh September HAS been a bad month for all of us.... 

Angela I am sorry that it comes to this. 

Rest in Peace sweet Dutchess...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Angela. She was a beautiful girl, and well loved.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, poor sweet girl, rest in peace sleeping beauty. Sending out comforting vibes to Angela and family.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Rest In Peace sweet Duchess
Many thoughts Angela and family


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Angela, I am so sorry for your loss. I know you were struggling with having to make that decision, but bless her heart, she made sure you didn't have to. What a beautiful girl...

Run free and healthy, sweetie...


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Rest in Peace Duchess.

<hugs> to Angela.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Deepest regrets and sincere sympathies go out to Angela on the passing of her Duchess. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Play and run at the other side of the rainbow, sweet Duchess.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

RIP Duchess. Heart felt sympathy to Angela. I know what am emotional time it is for you right now. Know that all of us feel your pain.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry Angela







Duchess


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My thought are with you, Angela. RIP Duchess.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Angela, I think Dutchess knew how hard it would be for you and picked her own time to join V. 

RIP Dutchess.

Angela, sorry for your pain.

Val


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Angela. I'll be praying for you and your family during this difficult time.





























Dutchess.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Sending love to Angela from the Dimock pack.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

My thoughts are with you Angela. Having just gone through this myself, I know exactly how you're feeling right now. Rest in peace Duchess.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I am so sorry Angela. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

RIP beautiful Duchess.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Angela. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Duchess.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP beautiful!!
Angela if you need anything please let me know


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

What a stunning girl! I'm so sorry that you lost her, they each take a piece of our hearts with them.

Take care of yourself, be kind to yourself and thoughts and prayers for strength and peace going your way.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

My heartfelt sympathy Angela....Duchess like our Ben, saved you from making that decision . Run free girl... 

Tina


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a beautiful, smiling face. R.I.P. sweet Duchess. Run free. *HUGS* to you, Angela, during this tough time.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Angela. May Duchess now be running free at the bridge watching over you.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss.
Rest in peace beautiful Duchess


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry Angela. She was one of your special girls.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Such a beautiful, alert and expressive girl. My sympathy on her loss.

RIP, Duchess.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks everyone. She was the first GSD that I bought myself and not my family, lol. She loved to play/rip out the sprinkler heads in the yard. Even 6 months ago she managed to destroy 2 of the heads, lol. Her nickname was human garbage disposal. Never found anything she wouldn't eat, lettuce, etc included, lol. I think she and I had the same idea yesterday as I remembered looking down at her thinking a trip to the vet was in order but decided to wait until Friday. I guess she erad my thoughts. We buried her last night and I laid Vishnu's ashes in her grave with her. I thought it only fitting since they were best friends on earth that they should be together in the end as well.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Angela, I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl. 

RIP Dutchess.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Angela, I'm so sorry. Sweet way to remember her by all the funny things she used to do.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss, what a grand looking old dog, she exuded class.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a beautiful, touching picture of Duchess. RIP sweetheart.

Hugs to you Angela!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

no words can ease the pain they leave when they go...
may you always have joyfull memories, and keep her spirit alive in your heart

till we all meet up again, duchess


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Angela,

So sorry to hear about your Duchess. It's never easy to lose them...

Take good care,


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss Angela. I just found this thread.







May she rest in peace.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Pretty Girl. Watch over your Mom, okay ?


----------

